# cheap hotels in venice??



## patriceann (Jun 19, 2011)

i will be traveling through Italy in the start of August with my family - does anyone know of a good but cheap hotel near or in venice - 2/3/4 star will do ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

yes i know a very nice B&B in a villa about 6km to venice on the main road to the airport ...cheap nice clean rooms and good breakfast......the owner is called Marisa.....
dont like to make it to public....if you like you can contact me.....

enjoylife


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

*not so nice*



patriceann said:


> i will be traveling through Italy in the start of August with my family - does anyone know of a good but cheap hotel near or in venice - 2/3/4 star will do ...


 
you have reserved the room at the place i recommended you ........the owner
of B&B was waiting the all day long for your arrival and you did not show up.......

not so nice....anyway


----------

